# Penalty Points/UK licence



## Berlin (13 Mar 2007)

Does anyone know what happens as regards penalty points when the driver has a UK driving licence?


----------



## RonanC (13 Mar 2007)

nothing!! no irish penalty points can put put on a UK licence. But that is supposedly changing in the near future.


----------



## oopsbuddy (13 Mar 2007)

The letter you will get back will saythat the points will await your next Irish Licence (presumably at age 65). To me this doesn't seem fair, because if sufficient time passes for an Irish licenced driver to keep his nose clean and lose the points, why can the same not apply to a UK licenced driver who keeps his nose clean. His points lie in wait for ages! I posted here before that when I went to get an Irish licence, it was the kind lady in the licencing office who told me not to bother, so its not that I'm trying to pull a fast one.

Just my tuppence worth!


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Mar 2007)

Dont know for sure but I heard that a few years down the line things will change and non Irish licence holders will get points, including those already recorded which will come into force from when the law changes and not when they were earned.


----------



## gipimann (13 Mar 2007)

By the same token, penalty points or endorsements imposed in the UK do not transfer here - so someone carrying points in UK is considered to have a clean slate in Ireland. See http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...r-licensing/exchanging_foreign_driving_permit for information.


----------



## redchariot (13 Mar 2007)

I had a UK licence for the last 10 years since I passed my test. It was always of some comfort that I would not get penalty points if done for speeding; but now I have to exchange it for a Irish licence as my first one will expire in May and that period of comfort will be gone. 

I could of course use my brothers address in Derry to have another UK licence issued for a further 10 years but I have had trouble in the past when hiring a car abroad particularly in the USA because my home address did not match the licence's country of origin, so I decided that it was better just to do an exchange; never been done for speeding in 10 years of driving.....


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 Mar 2007)

Am I wrong in thinking that all UK licences are issued to age 65? Mine is, but I got it in 1989 or 1990.


----------



## yella (14 Mar 2007)

The new photo ID licenses are 10 years maximum. The old green paper ones expired when a driver reached 70.
 If you have to change any details on the old style license you have to switch to the new system, so hang on to it if you can.


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 Mar 2007)

Thanks Yella! I will!

One point though, the home address on my licence is long since out of date. Is there a requirement to change this if you move house, and thereby lose the old 'age 70' licence? I left the UK 10 years ago and God knows who owns that house now!


----------



## mprsv1000 (14 Mar 2007)

yella said:


> The new photo ID licenses are 10 years maximum. The old green paper ones expired when a driver reached 70.
> If you have to change any details on the old style license you have to switch to the new system, so hang on to it if you can.



This is not the case I was issued my U.K licence in 2006 (new photo version) and it is vaild until 2043 which is when I turn 70 (got a bit to go yet )


----------



## boaber (15 Mar 2007)

mprsv1000 said:


> This is not the case I was issued my U.K licence in 2006 (new photo version) and it is vaild until 2043 which is when I turn 70 (got a bit to go yet )



Must be a UK Mainland licence?????  I'm on my second NI licence, each only valid for 10 years.


----------



## yella (16 Mar 2007)

mprsv1000 said:


> This is not the case I was issued my U.K licence in 2006 (new photo version) and it is vaild until 2043 which is when I turn 70 (got a bit to go yet )



Strange it says on the DVLA page "Your photocard driving licence is valid for a maximum of 10 years, to ensure that your photograph is kept up to date with your true likeness."

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/NeedANewOrUpdatedLicence/DG_4022084


----------



## ACA (16 Mar 2007)

> originally posted by *Berlin*
> Does anyone know what happens as regards penalty points when the driver has a UK driving licence?


 
As stated by other poster - nothing at present BUT if you were involved in a serious accident for which you were liable it MAY invalidate your insurance. Maybe better off coming clean if its only a couple of points - to make sure your ass is covered.


----------



## mprsv1000 (16 Mar 2007)

yella said:


> Strange it says on the DVLA page "Your photocard driving licence is valid for a maximum of 10 years, to ensure that your photograph is kept up to date with your true likeness."
> 
> I stand corrected I simple looked at the back of my licence which has "valid to" 17-03-43 I had no idea I would need to renew it every 10 years.. so whats the point of putting 2043 on the back...mind you I can see the need to update the photo as with out major plastic surgry my apperance may be a little different
> 
> ...


----------

